# Help Needed



## 7515

I moderate on a prepper/shtf forum that desperately needs active posters/traffic.

I am not asking anyone here to stop posting on this forum, I post on both and absolutely love it here and there.

All I am asking is, stop in and if you like the layout post a comment. I moderate the site and we need more than the seven active member we have.
Look at it as a fresh canvas to paint on

SHTF Forum


----------



## 7515

Really.

not even one view?

http://shtfforum.com/index.php


----------



## rice paddy daddy

i just went there.
give me a minute to look around, the layout seems to be different than I have seen before.
be right back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

How long has this been around?
To be honest, I am a registered member of somewhere around a hundred forums - survival/prepping, weapons, history, veteran, military.
But am most active on maybe 20. Mainly weapons.


----------



## 7515

rice paddy daddy said:


> i just went there.
> give me a minute to look around, the layout seems to be different than I have seen before.
> be right back.


Thanks RPD - its not a intuitive site to navigate but it has about 7-10 regular posters. We desperately need fresh ideas and traffic


----------



## 7515

That site is begging for a gun culture. Me and NVG are the only gun guys there.
I post as box of frogs every where


----------



## rice paddy daddy

OK. I'm registered.
But it's past my bedtime, been up since 0530 this morning.
See ya tomorrow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Box of frogs said:


> That site is begging for a gun culture. Me and NVG are the only gun guys there.
> I post as box of frogs every where


I'm 66 now, so that's a lot of shootin'.


----------



## rjd25

The format is what is killing your traffic. It is hard to follow and not separated well enough. The admin should consider ditching that forum software and going with phpBB or vBulletin.


----------



## 7515

rjd25 said:


> The format is what is killing your traffic. It is hard to follow and not separated well enough. The admin should consider ditching that forum software and going with phpBB or vBulletin.


Admin is Lenix
Please join and help us out. Lenix is reasonable a really want this page to thrive
We are on myBB now


----------



## HuntingHawk

Too much politics for my taste.


----------



## rjd25

Box of frogs said:


> Admin is Lenix
> Please join and help us out. Lenix is reasonable a really want this page to thrive
> We are on myBB now


I doubt he is going to switch software on my say so, but quite honestly I can't use that software it looks like a disorganized mess. If he is interested in help I would be willing to help him, but me joining as someone who wouldn't use the forum as is wouldn't really help that much. Like I said though, if he does decide to change over to a more user friendly format I would be willing to help out if needed.


----------



## Diver

I'll follow it. There seem to be a lot of open threads without much discussion yet.


----------



## 7515

HuntingHawk said:


> Too much politics for my taste.


Well with the small group posting it could change fast to better prepping topic and a SERIOUS GUN CULTURE


----------



## AquaHull

I was a member there before,IDK under what name though


----------



## 7515

AquaHull said:


> I was a member there before,IDK under what name though


Give it a try again.....


----------



## AquaHull

I changed my email since and can't recover my password.


----------



## Boss Dog

OK, I'm in. Strange layout.


----------



## Slippy

BoF,

I'll pass it on to some friends but I cannot dedicate anymore computer time. Got some chickens coming, a new tractor to pay for and spring planting as well as my day job. 

Good luck and I will see what I can do.

Slip


----------



## Seneca

I took a quick look see and book marked it so I can find it later. I'll stop by when I've got a bit more time. The format is different than what I'm use to seeing.


----------



## BagLady

I'll take a look. As Slippy said, Spring is a busy time. I do what I can to help Hubby plant, etc.
We're fixin to kill a hog too.


----------



## 7515

BagLady said:


> I'll take a look. As Slippy said, Spring is a busy time. I do what I can to help Hubby plant, etc.
> We're fixin to kill a hog too.


Seen my grandad kill and butcher a hog when i was a kid. It was a all weekend affair


----------



## Prepared One

Hey Box. I looked it over. It is a bit cumbersome. But, when I get some time this weekend I will sign up and give it a better looks see.


----------



## Ripon

You seem like a most reasonable person and one who has contributed to this community. Why would I go to a second forum on the same or nearly the same topic. What is different? I recently dropped a forum I was very active in just due to time restraints. It was on politics not prepping and I got tired of the debate.

Can you say what is different between the forum you asked us to visit and this one?



Box of frogs said:


> I moderate on a prepper/shtf forum that desperately needs active posters/traffic.
> 
> I am not asking anyone here to stop posting on this forum, I post on both and absolutely love it here and there.
> 
> All I am asking is, stop in and if you like the layout post a comment. I moderate the site and we need more than the seven active member we have.
> Look at it as a fresh canvas to paint on
> 
> SHTF Forum


----------



## Oddcaliber

I took a look and bookmark in my phone. When time permits I'll do more reading.


----------



## Denton

Yo! Keep yer knickers on! Working on my second glass of coffee of the morning!

Going to check it out, now.

Really, RPD; how do you find time to sleep? Work? Anything?!?!?


----------



## 7515

Ripon said:


> You seem like a most reasonable person and one who has contributed to this community. Why would I go to a second forum on the same or nearly the same topic. What is different? I recently dropped a forum I was very active in just due to time restraints. It was on politics not prepping and I got tired of the debate.
> 
> Can you say what is different between the forum you asked us to visit and this one?


Ripon what is different is that PF is thriving, SHTFforum is stagnant and needs new ideas.
The forum is also cumbersome at times to navigate. There are lots of smart folks here that may could suggest fixes to the admin there. The admin on that site is open to changes and new ideas.
Your not going to gain a thing by joining that you can't get here at PF already.


----------



## Maine-Marine

The format kills me... Thanks for the invite but I will hang out here with these NICE PEOPLE


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Really, RPD; how do you find time to sleep? Work? Anything?!?!?


Well, let's see. 
I sleep about 6 hours a night, max.
I'm the boss at work, MY boss is a half a state away, HIS boss is in another time zone. So after deducting ACTUAL work, I'm left with 6 hours a day to fill with some activity. God Bless the internet! And since the college boys at corporate put high dollar filters on the computer main frame that blocks anything that sounds like it has to do with weapons, that leaves places like Prepper Forum. Heck, they even have People Of Walmart blocked! No sense of humor among the pencil necked geeks at corporate.


----------



## 7515

Thank you to everyone who helped get this page going again.
Now we need a rowdy Friday night music thread on SHTF Forum


----------



## Hemi45

I signed up and I'll check in a few times to see how it develops. I don't know boo hoo about what it takes to run a good site but getting around there is like being in chest deep water with hip waders.


----------



## 7515

Thanks Hemi


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I created an account and will check it out.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I don't know why all the criticism of the forum, like any site it takes a minute to get the hang of it. After being on it for a day and half I don't think it is hard to navigate.


----------



## Will2

I could join but I do not like the rules since they arnt really lawful ie, and any other rule the administrators make, it feels like one of those phone or bank deals you have to do because you need a phone and bank account to function normally in modern society so they get away with murder. It appears control freaky and I am libertarian.


If I were to join you'd probably get an extra 10 member due to my netstalkers joining too.


----------

